# Clippers, Dunleavy Completely Sever Ties



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The following is a statement from the Los Angeles Clippers:
> The Los Angeles Clippers and General Manager Mike Dunleavy today have severed ties. Dunleavy previously also served as the team’s head coach from 2003-04 until February 4, 2010, when he resigned as head coach.
> 
> The organization has determined that the goal of building a winning team is best served by making this decision at this time. The team has simply not made sufficient progress during Dunleavy’s seven-year tenure. The Clippers want to win now. This transition, in conjunction with a full commitment to dedicate unlimited resources, is designed to accomplish that objective.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/breakingnews100309.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Woj rips Sterling*



> The old man running the Los Angeles Clippers declared some kind of liberation from losing with a nasty, humiliating and perfectly in-character firing at halftime of a halfhearted loss. Had Donald Sterling been watching TV, tossed a tantrum and obliterated Mike Dunleavy as GM with an email blast? Sounds about right.
> 
> The biggest embarrassment ever under the NBA commissioner’s watch, as pitiful and pathetic of an owner sports has ever seen, Sterling acted like he had done something he’s rarely done in his life: a public service.
> 
> ...


----------

